# Help Needed Locating LWP::Simple and LWP::UserAgent Perl Modules



## rob34 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in the process of moving some Perl scripts to my FreeBSD 7.2/AMD64 server.  I need to install both LWP::UserAgent and LWP::Simple but did not see them in the ports tree.

I did find ports with similar package names, but I don't believe they are what I need.  Has anyone installed these specific modules from the ports tree do I need to download and install from CPAN?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, there appear to be no ports for those modules yet, so you'll have to use CPAN for now (from the shell: cpan(1) -- it's part of Perl). The modules will install as regular packages (they will show up in pkg_info), so you can always replace them when ports become available. Make sure that the /root/.cpan/ directory has enough space (it may grow to a few dozen MB), or symlink it to a bigger partition.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2009)

IIRC they're part of www/p5-libwww.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah yes, sorry about that, they did turn up in 'apropos', not in a ports search:


```
LWP::Simple(3)           - simple procedural interface to LWP
LWP::UserAgent(3)        - Web user agent class
```


```
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/LWP]# pkg_info -W UserAgent.pm
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/LWP/UserAgent.pm was installed by package p5-libwww-5.833
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/LWP]# pkg_info -W Simple.pm
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/LWP/Simple.pm was installed by package p5-libwww-5.833
```


----------



## rob34 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys- I installed www/p5-libwww and now have the LWP packages.


----------

